# Bottled a Cab.



## Scott B (Dec 19, 2009)

I Bottled a Orchard Breezin Acai Respberry Cabernet Sauvignon. It turned out good. I added 4 cups of sugar, half the f-pack at the startand Cab grape skins from another kit.(second use on the skins)


----------



## Joanie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great label and a beautiful batch!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah... Looks good Buddy. Good job.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful job and great labels.





Does that say 14.8 %ABV? Thats a potent batch!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful Label! I See 11.8% ABV


----------



## vcasey (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice label and I see 11.8% also. I think Mike is dreaming.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

11.8% but I can ee how you could see 14.8% or for that matter 44.8% WOW, now that would be some Port!


----------



## admiral (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks all for your nice words. 
It is 11.8 abv. The type font was a little fancy!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## uavwmn (Dec 21, 2009)

VERY nice, Scott!!!! Sounds delicious!


----------



## gjensen1962 (Dec 21, 2009)

Scott,
great looking label.
have you tasted the wine?
I have been debating with myself on getting this kit.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg,
Yes I have tasted the wine. Itis very good. 
But it is a bit heavy on the Raspberry. 


I have made 3 batches of the WE Island Mist Black Raspberry Merlot and it had just a lite taste of Raspberry.


----------



## batavia (Feb 7, 2010)

That is a mighty fine looking batch of wine you have there!







I'm thinking about ordering one of those kits too and tweaking it. The addition of grape skins sounds good, but all I have are Primitivo grape skins from a RJSValpolicella kit (that I haven't even started yet) that I would like to use... would that work? (I'm not up to snuff on grape varieties). Did you freeze the skins in between uses? When you added the sugar to up the abv, did you add it in the form of simple syrup or did you just stir it inand let it dissolve in the juice concentrate?


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Scott B (Feb 8, 2010)

Batavia,
Thanks for the kind words.
I think any skins will work. I use some Cab skins I had saved after doing another kit. Yes, I froze the skins until I need them. I wanted to add a little body into a thin kit. I do not remember how I did the suger. I have done it both ways. I think it works both ways.


----------

